# Lifestyle Changes (support)!



## GoatNamedDunn (Jun 20, 2008)

Here is my thread on the other board:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=265564

I don't want to be in the boat I am in right now. I want to be healthy and active without limitations.

Current weight: 220
Weight Goal: 140
Amount to loose: 80
Time Frame: 12 -16 months 

I am planning to phase out:
processed junk
grains
milk (dairy)

I plan on eating:
lean meats and seafood
eggs
fresh fruits
veggies
nuts
berries.

So by this time next year I plan on having a mini farm. I want to raise my own meats, collect seafood during the season, and have a veggie plot and fruit plot. Basicly to offset the cost of buying expensive foods myself. The stuff I can't grow like nuts and certain fruits/veggies I will buy myself.

I plan on being way more active. I want to include formal excersize at a gym, combined with walking (free! lol) and just being active all around. I also pledge to stop making excuses, to fight temptation head on, and recruit my friends and family into this.

I think we can support eachother on this! So, if you have a lifestyle change tell me/us what you are doing! Good luck!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I started the thread on Schwarzbein and South Beach.

Looks like all these eating plans are heading the same way.

Eliminate white flour, white rice, white potatoes, white pasta, white sugar.

I'm keeping whole grains such as corn, Kashi's pilaf, and oatmeal. In other words, if it still has its fiber, I'll eat it.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

GoatNamedDunn said:


> Here is my thread on the other board:
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=265564
> 
> I don't want to be in the boat I am in right now. I want to be healthy and active without limitations.
> ...


I think I'm at exactly the same place - 218, with a goal of 140. 

I lost a lot of weight before and kept the weight off for over seven years and due to a combination of illness, stupidity, and a complete change in lifestyle, I'm almost back to where I was. 

I'm going back to my original plan: Lots of veggies and fruits, complex carbs, low fat, low fat dairy, elimnate sugary drinks and desserts, severe portion control. I won't give up my potatoes. I love potatoes :bouncy: I can live without meat - did for years and might go that way again, but I know I'll cut the meat portions way down. 

I've begun walking at noon on the days I work from home. I'll try for evening walks when I have to go in to work and eventually use the dreaded treadmill when the weather changes. I need to start some resistance/weight training too but haven't figure that part out.

Oh, we've replaced our 150+ calorie Labatt Blue with 99 calorie Bud Select (some things just make life worth living). Every little bit helps 

You're plan sounds great and your determination is admirable. Maybe we can encourage each other to reach our goals.


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

I'd like to join in if I may.

I just have about 25 lbs to lose. Maybe only 20. Right now I'm at 150 and don't really like that weight.

The main thing is that I just don't feel good. Lately I feel tired and sluggish. Bloated and crabby. ha ha 

The times where I cut out all the white stuff and really cut sugar and carbs low are the times I have felt the best.

My trouble comes when I want sweets or a treat. In the past I have found myself using a lot of sugar substitutes and that worries me. I have to find a way to conquer this cause it leads right back to cake every day!

My idea for me is:
Meats, fish, tofu
beans and veggies
lots of fruit
dairy

no grains for a while, none

I like to run but haven't for a while since it's been so hot. I'm going back to walking and then kicking it back to running. Also I have hand weights so I need to dig them out of the closet. 

Pollen's book In Defense of Food really is worth a read. Someone mentioned that on another thread. I am going to check my library for Nourishing Traditions.

Goatnameddunn - one of my favorite things is going out to the chicken coop to gather eggs and then heading to the garden for tomatoes and peppers. There is a yummy omlet for breakfast! You will enjoy growing some of your own food and you'll get a workout doing it.


----------



## GoatNamedDunn (Jun 20, 2008)

Sounds good you guys! I've lost 40 lbs before, and was so proud of myself. I gained it all back though because I have problems with depression. No good! lol. But this time will be different, I'm pretty much forcing myself to work out if I don't feel like it. I'm going to join a gym too. This year I'm not going to grow my own stuff I've decided. There is just not going to be any time left in the day with work. Next year should settle down enough so that I can map everything out and do what I need to do.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I did pretty well today. 

Breakfast:
Scrambled egg
Sausage

Snack:
Goat milk
(OK, it did have a bit of cocoa and sugar)

Lunch:
Goat cheese
Crackers
Nuts

Snack:
Pizza toppings
BBQ chicken

Supper:
Stuffed flounder filet
Asparagus

No sugary stuff, no soft drinks, low carb.:goodjob:


----------



## GoatNamedDunn (Jun 20, 2008)

Good job!

Today was feeling under the weather (stomach issues... that I HOPE clear up with the new diet) So I only ate dinner. A nice lean steak and salad.


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

I would love to join in if I may.  Like cider, I really only want to lose about 20-25 lbs. My main goal, though, is to eat healthier, eliminate all the white flour, rice, etc. and to start exercising. I walked the other day, but I've had a touch of a tummy bug over the weekend so I didn't walk all weekend. I am going to when I pick up the girls from school.


----------



## Candace (Jan 14, 2008)

I'd like to join in too, if I could. I keep saying I'm going to do something about my weight and then I don't. Mostly, I am a stress eater... if I'm under stress I'll eat anything that's dead! lol I'm often not even aware of it. I work in an office that is very relaxed so you can eat, get up and get something from the vending machine, etc. I do have a tool to share that is helpful. It's a Web site called FitDay (http://www.fitday.com/). You can pay for the full version but there is a free option also. It helps you count calories, carbs, nutrition, exercise, etc., as you go through the day. What I like about the online version is I can log in at work and record what I'm eating too. You can also run reports that show your progress. I am going to get back to recording all my food. Recent studies show that is THE most effective strategy.

I am 5'7" and 195 lbs. I don't look way overweight - just solid/sturdy. I'd love to get back to 145 lbs BUT, I want a goal I feel I can hit so I'm starting with Goal A - 165 lbs. If I can get to that, I want to work on maintaining, making sure I am not losing weight too quickly (not likely!) and do a health check. 

:banana02:I think this is a great idea for a support group.


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

Oh good. More people! 

I'm starting over tomorrow. I have this horrible will power problem. But tomorrow is another day.


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

Good on ya, GoatNamedDunn! :rock:

I was 185 lbs on 1/1/08 - as of my weigh in this morning I am 139.6 lbs. I had a bit of a backslide this weekend because my family threw me a surprise 50th birthday celebration but I'm back on track now - I still have 19.6 lbs to reach my target weight and I know I'll probably eat and drink things I shouldn't between now and whenever I reach my goal but at least I know now that I can get myself back on track when I need to. 

I didn't really 'eliminate' anything in my diet. But now I do make much better choices and keep my portions under control. I've been using the Weight Watchers online tools to keep track of what I eat and how much I exercise. Making yourself write down what you eat and how much you exercise really works! Once I started "writing it down" I realized when I was most vulnerable to making bad food choices - 5 o'clock as soon as I got home from work I was starved and would raid the fridge while I was preparing supper-now I eat a few almonds before I leave work and I'm good to go until 6 o'clock supper time. I also realized I wasn't as active as I had thought so I started walking for 30 minutes after supper and doing a Yoga-Pilates routine before bed. So far, it's worked really well for me. 

For any kind of lifestyle change, whether you want to lose weight or get your finances in order if you ~WRITE IT DOWN~ it will help you to stay focused and increase your chances of sucess.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

So far it's been a pretty good week for me as far as food choices go. I worked at the hospital this week and the cafeteria food is pretty tempting but I managed to avoid the biscuits and gravy and had fruit and yogurt instead for breakfast and salads for lunch. 

I got my Leslie Sansone walking at home DVDs on Wednesday and found it to be a good workout - simple to do, but not easy to keep up! I'm amazed at how much conditioning you can lose over not that much time. I used to walk/jog 2-3 miles every day and doing a 1 1/2 mile walk with the DVD just about killed me.


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

I've done much better since the day I started over. Having all the white stuff off limits makes me feel so much better but I do miss it.
Candace- thank you for mentioning fitday! I love it. It really helps to list your food and see what the totals come to. What a helpful tool.


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

I weigh 250 I need to get down to 160. I just started my lifestyle change 3 days ago. I only eat.
vegtable soup
fruits
vegtables
and beef on 2 days
baked potato 1 day
I have been doing real good. I am doing the Sacred Heart diet. Figured it was worth a try


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Ive lost 20 lbs.....got 25 to go ! I keep accountable by weighing in every Thursday in this forum !! Im in a slump, trying to put off my treamill workouts..... I think Ill try the food journal ..... I like having you guys here for support !!!


----------



## StatHaldol (Sep 1, 2006)

Miz Mary said:


> Ive lost 20 lbs.....got 25 to go ! I keep accountable by weighing in every Thursday in this forum !! Im in a slump, trying to put off my treamill workouts..... I think Ill try the food journal ..... I like having you guys here for support !!!


:clap:Congratulations! I've fought that battle since high school! Sometimes I win, sometimes I lose. Way to go!:clap:


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

You're right that it needs to be a lifestyle change not a diet. I started making changes over a year ago, but have only lost 7 lbs. It is a slow process, it speeds up when my exercise increases but it's hard to fit it in. My weight gain started when I took an office job. Sitting on my butt all day then rushing home to fix dinner and feed animals. When you finally get to sit down you're so tired. But I have been doing a DVD workout 3 times a week for 3 weeks now and trying to walk 7000 steps a day. I don't always reach that goal. I found out the hard way that low carb doesn't work for everyone. I tried it and lost no weight and felt horrible! So weak and hungry all the time. I have low blood sugar and learned that I have to eat good carbs to keep it stable. I eat 6 times a day small portions. I think what works is very indiviual based on a person's own body makeup. Finding the right formula for you is the key.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

About 10 months ago hubby and I started eating vegetarian every other day, we have been consistantly dropping pounds, hubby has lost 22 lbs. as of yesterday, my loss is almost 30 lbs.(I am now a vegetarian)
We do eat rice and potatoes, maybe twice a week...LOVE potatoes!!!! 
This websites newsletter is what got us to make changes to our diet, there are lots of good tips and recipes. The recipes are low fat and vegetarian but they can be adapted to meat eaters. McDougal praises the potato! http://www.drmcdougall.com/misc/2008nl/may/potato.htm
http://www.drmcdougall.com/


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

Well I guess this is the first step! I need to lose at least 50 lbs. 

I lost approximately 90 lbs. 10 years ago and kept it off for a few years, but I'm a stress eater. The death of my first husband, worrying about how the bills are going to be paid and a knee injury in 2006 have packed on the weight. I'm a fairly active person, but the knee has placed limitations on my physical ability, so I need to work on strengthening it as well.

I lost weight before by eliminating cola, watching what I ate and exercising. I was drinking diet cola, but I found that it was causing some digestive problems, so I went back to drinking regular cola. 

Can't afford to drive to a gym, so will work-out at home with what I have. One of my favorite things to do before was to dance to my favorite music. Nobody was here to see me and I could headbang the pounds away.

Now if I can find a working scale before Thursday 

Maggie


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Three weeks ago, Roger and I started following Weight Watchers. We purchased a WW At-Home Kit and started following the guidelines. It has actually been fun! We're not deprived of anything as we know we have to limit our portions! Heck, he even had some fried potatoes with his breakfast this AM. I've printed out great recipes from various WW sites and we're enjoying rediscovering healthy foods.

So far, Roger has lost 20 and I've lost 11 and we're loving it!

We take our WW Point calculator with us to the store. After figuring some foods, we KNOW why we're over weight. Oy vey!

Since I'm limited by disabilities concerning exercise, I have to be careful but I plan on including more and more movement as I lose weight. Roger tries to take a walk every day.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Ardie/WI said:


> I've printed out great recipes from various WW sites and we're enjoying rediscovering healthy foods.



Hi Ardie. I just wanted to pass this site to you if you haven't found it already. It's full of great recipes and their pictures. www.aimeesadventures.com

Edit: I wanted to add that all the points values are given also.


----------



## SeedSister (May 25, 2003)

When I began my weight loss journey four years ago, I was well over 600LBS. I have been committed to a weightloss plan and fitness routine directed by a personal trainer and did very well in spite of two major set backs...ruptured discs in my spine. So, now I am limited to water aerobics only until I knock it down to a weight that my spine can handle. I seemed to have plateaued in my current weight loss plan so I have sought out gastric surgery. My surgeon has opted for the gastric sleeve which just cuts down the size of the stomach 50-70% instead of going full bypass with cuts down the stomach 90-95% and includes re-routing the intestines. My Dr.feels that since I have already obtained a more healthy lifestyle and have stuck to it despite it all, then I will have great success with just the sleeve. 

I am blessed to have insurance that pays 90% with no deductible and only requires a 3-month preliminary. So, I begin my preliminary on Friday of this week and it looks like if all goes as planned I will be having surgery either around Christmas or right after the new year. 

Life could not be better! I look forward to shedding off the rest of these pounds and getting my back strength back so I can get back into the garden and full force canning and freezing projects. I will be finished with school in 18 months and by that time well into my goal weight. Wooohooo.

My surgeon told me to reach out and find a good support system to get me through this next year or so as I am going to go through some major changes, physically, socially, mentally and emotionally as well. I immediately thought of you guys. 

I would also like to chat with any HT friends that have taken this journey I am about to embark upon. 

In Him!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

AR Cattails said:


> Hi Ardie. I just wanted to pass this site to you if you haven't found it already. It's full of great recipes and their pictures. www.aimeesadventures.com
> 
> Edit: I wanted to add that all the points values are given also.


Thank you! I'm always searching the Internet for tips and recipes!


----------

